# Daily Aspirin - Can it Make You BLIND?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't take aspirin daily as recommended by many doctors, but I take more natural supplements like omega 3 fish oil instead.  Here's some information about eye conditions and aspirin use, that may affect the sight in a negative way...http://www.newsmaxhealth.com/headli...012/11/21/487467.html?s=al&promo_code=10DD1-1


----------



## Elzee (Dec 4, 2012)

My goodness, there is always this side effect and that side effect. I am sure there are going to come up with a side effect to living. So, kick those side effects off to one side and just get on with living. If we worry about getting old, guess what will happen...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2012)

Elzee said:


> ... If we worry about getting old, guess what will happen...



...

... umm ... we explode? Is this a trick question? 

I've never been an aspirin-taker, but then I was never big on taking ANY kind of Western drug. I always prefered supplements, vitamins, herbs and a healthy diet. I'm not surprised that now they come out with yet another flip-flop study.


----------



## maybenot (Dec 4, 2012)

I've taken low dose aspirin (100gr) for about 30 yrs, up until quite recently I smoked heavily and before Hubby got sick
we weren't averse to a few drinks now and then , as far as I know it's done me no harm and my regular eye tests have 
shown nothing untoward so far altho' fish oil and a multi-vit have always been a staple for me too.
 I think it's just luck of the draw, so to speak, you either get sick or you don't, after all ,if it was purely lifestyle that caused illness 
then surely, chidren wouldn't suffer some of the dreadful things they do. That said tho', I certainly wouldn't advocate 
living on junk food etc, fresh food is the natural way to go ,for me anyway


----------



## maybenot (Dec 4, 2012)

And, it seems not that long ago that young boys were told to " Stop doing that or you'll go Blind "


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been taking Extra Strength Excedrin since I was in my mid-30's<-----the first time my back crashed.

Each caplet has 250 mg of Aspirin.  I still take them and, not just one whimpy caplet daily.  If I only take four it's a great day and I didn't have much more to do than muck stalls.  6 - 8 daily is more like it ---- for 30 some years and my brain still functions just like it did when I was 20 - that could be a good thing or a bad thing - lollollol

They are why I need to lose 20 lbs as that many has finally caught up to my stomach and as long as I eat bread I'm fine.  But the bread has to be that fresh Italian bread - lol lol

What ruined my eyes was the family gene pool and making my living sitting in front of a computer, every day, since 1973.  The opthamalogist said everything that went wrong with my eyes happened ten years early, thanks to computer screens.

I am not wearing glasses to type this and my back feels PDG.   I am a prime pain candidate for Oxycontin but I see what that crap does to people so, for my part, I'll keep taking Excedrin with aspirin in it.  Well it's not Excedrin these last few months as there was a huge recall; it's WalMart's version but the strengths are the same as Excedrin.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad that both of you have taken aspirin with no bad side effects.  TWH, I could lose twenty pounds too, but just thinking about fresh Italian bread is making me crave it, lol.  My weakness is that I can't eat any bread without loading it up with butter.   Kudos to you for not starting on the prescription pain killers, you're a smart lady!


----------



## esmith (Jan 7, 2013)

Aspirin has long been said to cause stomach/digestive problems.  Yet when I was faced with what is called, "atrial fibrillation," rapid heart beat, I didn't hesitate to follow doctor's orders to include an aspirin in my daily health regimen. I walk each day for exercise, and keep stress and drama out of my life.  Hobbies are a large part of my life, and I continue to learn about art, writing and anything else that interests me.
As for aspirin causing blindness, I have never heard that said until now.  Everything has its side effects.  We need to weigh the benefits against the possible costs.  Taking aspirin daily is a decision each of us needs to make along with our physician.


----------



## irene54 (Jan 19, 2013)

hello, it really sucks because that is the only pill that helps me for my migraine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2013)

irene54 said:


> hello, it really sucks because that is the only pill that helps me for my migraine.



Here are some more natural suggestions for migraine relief, worth some consideration...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Headache


----------



## Jambi (Feb 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> but just thinking about fresh Italian bread is making me crave it, lol.  My weakness is that I can't eat any bread without loading it up with butter.



Bread was a tough one to give up, for sure. Slices of butter without the bread are still pretty good, though.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 13, 2014)

Well I've had a heart attack & now I have 2 stents. Doc tells me I will have to take aspirin & Plavix every day for the rest of my life. He says they must keep my blood thin or it will clot and stick to the stents. My worry is stomach ulcers. I've tried all the different brands out there and they all tear up my stomach, except for Excedrin. The doc said since it doesn't upset my stomach, then that's the one I should take. Naturally with such thin blood, I bruise easily. I'm always extra careful not to bump into things.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Well I've had a heart attack & now I have 2 stents. Doc tells me I will have to take aspirin & Plavix every day for the rest of my life. He says they must keep my blood thin or it will clot and stick to the stents. My worry is stomach ulcers. I've tried all the different brands out there and they all tear up my stomach, except for Excedrin. The doc said since it doesn't upset my stomach, then that's the one I should take. Naturally with such thin blood, I bruise easily. I'm always extra careful not to bump into things.



Ditto for me

Taking same medicine Have 4 stents


----------



## rt3 (Feb 13, 2014)

current literature shows anti cancer protection from baby aspirin dosing daily for colon, men and women, and some breast cancers women, to say nothing of its reducing platelet aggregation in stroke, and cardiac complications. the only thing that thins blood is water. 81 grs will have no effect on stomach lining when taken with food, however higher doses will destroy the hair cells in the ear, causing tinnitus and hearing loss.


----------

